# Lf: Breeding Pair of German Blue RAMs



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking for Breeding Pair of German Blue RAMs

Thanks,
Arash


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have alot of exp with the EBR, but if I were you I would just buy 2-m & 2-f GBR and they will most likely pair up and lay eggs in no time . I bought 3m & 2F which both females paired up with males and was spawning in no time and it was every couple weeks I would see eggs.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

When I was in fins n more in Guildford they had lots of all of them... But the best price by a long shot would be Canadian aquatics... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea , if I couldn't find a pair here , Ill buy 6 small one from Charles 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump

Im also interested on EBBR fry if someone have 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump.......

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I dont have alot of exp with the EBR, but if I were you I would just buy 2-m & 2-f GBR and they will most likely pair up and lay eggs in no time . I bought 3m & 2F which both females paired up with males and was spawning in no time and it was every couple weeks I would see eggs.


I bought 3 of them no one could really figure out which one is or female and they never paired up 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump.......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact Richard here in BCA. He's got the best GBR's.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure ,I'll contact him


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

keitarosan said:


> Contact Richard here in BCA. He's got the best GBR's.


Thanks for reminding me , I got a breeding pair of GBR from Richard 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

